# Sumatra Blue Lintong



## andymort (Mar 19, 2011)

Sumatra Blue Lintong was one of my favourite beans, until Whittards stopped selling it. Anyone know where I can buy it on the high street? Thanks.


----------



## Flanners (Mar 21, 2011)

I was drinking this, this morning in fact. Very nice it is too. I buy it from the shop but they mail order as well. Their 'house' blend Ismail Espresso is absolutely delicious and is a variety from Datera.

http://www.ismailcoffee.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=49


----------



## cerebum (Mar 26, 2011)

Atkinsons of Lancaster have a variety of beans, many not widely available including Sumatra Blue Lintong (which is glorious) http://www.atkinsonsteaandcoffee.co.uk


----------



## love-coffee (Apr 26, 2011)

I know, but alas can not name as a newbie for risk of being banned for spamming.

I buy mine online, without any additional postage charge (as I am a UK resident) making it even easier and cheaper than buying on the High Street.

Drop me a line some otherway and I'll let you know where to get it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as you're not constantly promoting your own beans (if you roast) without permission then it's unlikely you'll be banned


----------

